# Mentally Stimulateing Games



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yesterday I played hide and seek with Chief in our basement in the dark. I had Chief stay at the top of the stairs and I had some dog treats and pieces of bread. I would hide then call him and he would sniff all over until he found me. Was quite funny he was right next to me a few times and didn't find me until he made another couple rounds if he took awhile and he was on the other side of the basement I would make a sound and it would perk him up and he would run all over to find me. I think this tired him out more than any amount of exercise I have given him and he seemed so happy and egar to find me. Plus him running up and down. The stairs was tiring him out, because everytime he found me I would go to the stairs point and say upstairs then I would hide again.

I was wondering what are some other fun mentally stimulating games We could play to tire him out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are TONS of 'tricks' that you can teach your dog. Fastest is to use the clicker..

click this --> Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ker-training-perfect-puppies.html#post2183140


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been working on roll over with him and he is doing awesome. I started it earlier in the day, but was getting frustrated, so we stopped. He was so excited about the blongia. He was chomping everywhere bit my hand then when I was bending downtown curve my hand around his shoulder so he would follow it he swung his head trying to get the treat from the other way and smacked me him the mouth and gave me a bloody lip. I decided we would try outside at night instead less distractions and softer than hardwood floor. He was to to excited for me to hand him the food, so I have to toss it, but I only have to make minimal movement and he will roll. I haunt added a cue of course, but all I do is bend down and touch his shoulder. I didn't think he would catch on as fast as he did. He sure proved me wrong. Shows what a nice break does he seems to be super proud of himsel


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bought Chief a new toy today a Kong wobble he just loves this thing!! it didn't take him long to figure it out just lots of up beat praise from me to keep him trying until he figures it out. He is all over the kitchen floor with it diving at it and everything he had a blast and it was good exercise for him he's not tired or anything, but more relaxed and panting he just has a happy look in his face instead of packing around looking bored. I just put in a half a cup of is dog food it is fun watching him think trying to get the food out I never bought this before, well because frankly I didn't think he could figure it out I guess I doubt him to much.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We encourage our clients who want to mentally stimulate their dogs to take up tracking.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that something I can do at home?? I have kind of laid off training for a bit giving him a break as for awhile I would try and teach him something or do a trick he already and if he didn't get it the first time he would cower off and shut down. I adopted him like 8 months or so ago from an abusive household, so he gets upset easy I have more been trying to play with him and build a stronger bond then will slowly try andbring the training back in.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

You can start tracking in your front yard (if you have one). You can also teach hide and seek type stuff inside.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Teach your puppy tricks. Obedience training is good mental stimulation, but nothing wears my boy out faster than learning tricks. And its awesome to be able to show off afterwards


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I life in a duplex, i have a shared large back yard no fence. How would i begin tracking i think he would have fun he is always useing his nose around the house it would be just for fun of course.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You could try some of the tricks here:

Tricks for Better Thinking Skills DVD
Silvia Trkman

Clean Run: Tricks for Better Thinking Skills DVD


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That might be fun to try once we get back into training more. I was looking for a website on how to begin tracking there are so many I just want a step by step simple site for just for fun tracking.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I bought Fiona several puzzles for dogs. You hide treats and the dog has to move things to get to the treats. Suppose to take lots of time and give you quality time with your dog. Fiona figured it out in 60 seconds. $15 for 60 seconds. But we still try it now and then. She has yet to forget how to do it. I am not sure if it is just Fiona or all GSD, but maybe you could come up with some puzzles. I am looking for a candy dispenser that I can put kibble in and she has to move a lever to get it.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got Chief the IQ ball after a day of him being afraid of it and scare to death of me if I was holding it now he LOVES it! Batting it all over the house. Actually take him awhile to get it all out even with it on the easiest setting and as full as I can make it he is getting better and I think it will take him even longer to get it all out once I start making it harder. I don't want to make it to hard yet. He is really enjoying it though!!


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

frillint1 said:


> Yesterday I played hide and seek with Chief in our basement in the dark. I had Chief stay at the top of the stairs and I had some dog treats and pieces of bread. I would hide then call him and he would sniff all over until he found me. Was quite funny he was right next to me a few times and didn't find me until he made another couple rounds if he took awhile and he was on the other side of the basement I would make a sound and it would perk him up and he would run all over to find me. I think this tired him out more than any amount of exercise I have given him and he seemed so happy and egar to find me. Plus him running up and down. The stairs was tiring him out, because everytime he found me I would go to the stairs point and say upstairs then I would hide again.
> 
> I was wondering what are some other fun mentally stimulating games We could play to tire him out.


We played our first game of hide and seek. She got SO excited!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My 9 week old is having a blast playing soccer with a gallon water container. She goes wild and tackles it all around the room.


----------



## WolfieWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

This isn't really a game but this morning my Costco card fell on the hardwood floor and Buck went straight for it and spent about a half hour trying to pick it up with his teeth and using his paws to push it around. It was adorable and fun to watch, and he wore himself out and finally quit. It went under a throw rug and he had fun getting under there to find it.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> I bought Fiona several puzzles for dogs. You hide treats and the dog has to move things to get to the treats. Suppose to take lots of time and give you quality time with your dog. Fiona figured it out in 60 seconds. $15 for 60 seconds. But we still try it now and then. She has yet to forget how to do it. I am not sure if it is just Fiona or all GSD, but maybe you could come up with some puzzles. I am looking for a candy dispenser that I can put kibble in and she has to move a lever to get it.
> View attachment 24158
> 
> 
> ...


I have two different ones for Penny and she figured it out in less than 2 minuets now she wont even give it a second look lol


----------

